# Anniversary!!



## Ken N Tx (Jun 1, 2018)

Retired 10 years today!! 

I remember when I use to complain when my paychecks had FICA taken out!! Happy Camper now!!!


----------



## terry123 (Jun 1, 2018)

Good for you!!


----------



## Lara (Jun 1, 2018)

*H*appy *R*etirement *Y*ear *10* to you!!! 

3 years here, Ken, and yup, a happy camper here too!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2018)

Enjoy yourself


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2018)

Congrats Ken!!  Good on ya Man!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2018)

Kinda bitter sweet in some ways I would imagine. Great to be retired and spending all that time with your family, and hobbies (health permitting)... but also alerting you to the fact that you're becoming older 

Can I ask what you did for a living Ken?... has there ever been a time since you retired that you wished you still did paid work?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 1, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Kinda bitter sweet in some ways I would imagine. Great to be retired and spending all that time with your family, and hobbies (health permitting)... but also alerting you to the fact that you're becoming older
> 
> Can I ask what you did for a living Ken?... has there ever been a time since you retired that you wished you still did paid work?


I drove a semi tractor trailer for FedEx Frieght(aka..gear jammer). No,do not miss it one bit!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 1, 2018)

Congratulations! Glad you are enjoying your retirement. Some people don't. My Father in law only got 3 months out of his because of illness. The hubby and I are enjoying ours also. So far so good.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 1, 2018)

Congrats, Ken!.....

.....I've got a while to go before I can enjoy retirement, but then again I don't want to rush the years away either


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 1, 2018)

Congrats, Ken!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 1, 2018)

Congrats Ken,glad you are enjoying your 10 yrs into your 'new life'. Sue


----------



## Manatee (Jun 1, 2018)

My father never got to retire, he died of cancer at 65.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 1, 2018)

Congratulations, Ken!!!


----------



## jujube (Jun 1, 2018)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 1, 2018)

Much deserved. Stay healthy & happy. I would say "keep on truckin'" but that may go over all wrong!!!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> I drove a semi tractor trailer for FedEx Frieght(aka..gear jammer). No,do not miss it one bit!!
> View attachment 52736



I wish I lived near you, Ken.  My husband and I have a helluva rough time trying to back up our 5th wheel and could use some expert tutelage.  People at RV parks have been known to line up their chairs to watch the show, though sometimes a kind soul takes pity on us and zip-zap-zoom tells him exactly when and how much to turn his wheels.  Bam, we're in the spot.  How DO you guys do that?   

p.s.  Congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## KingsX (Jun 1, 2018)

.

Free at last !!

As of June 19,   I will have been early retired 11 years.

The Juneteenth part wasn't intentional, it was an interesting coincidence.

.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 2, 2018)

Congrats Ken and KingsX ..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> I drove a semi tractor trailer for FedEx Frieght(aka..gear jammer). No,do not miss it one bit!!
> View attachment 52736



Did you know that truck driving is one of the most stressful jobs you can have..and also one of the least healthy., ?...I'm sure you don't miss it one bit...but great picture Ken...


----------



## Keesha (Jun 2, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Congratulations, Ken!!!


Aunt Bea:laugh:

Congratulations Ken.


----------



## Manatee (Jun 2, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I wish I lived near you, Ken.  My husband and I have a helluva rough time trying to back up our 5th wheel and could use some expert tutelage.  People at RV parks have been known to line up their chairs to watch the show, though sometimes a kind soul takes pity on us and zip-zap-zoom tells him exactly when and how much to turn his wheels.  Bam, we're in the spot.  How DO you guys do that?
> 
> We never had that problem with the little 17' travel trailer that we had.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 2, 2018)

Manatee said:


> .
> 
> We never had that problem with the little 17' travel trailer that we had.



This is an over 30' 5th wheel and believe me, we are a sight to watch.


----------



## Getyoung (Jun 4, 2018)

Congratulations on 10 years! May you have many many more!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 13, 2018)

Happy Retire-versary Ken! Ain't it great?!


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 13, 2018)

ken n tx said:


> retired 10 years today!! View attachment 52735
> 
> i remember when i use to complain when my paychecks had fica taken out!! Happy camper now!!!



n-i-c-e


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 14, 2018)

Thank you all!


----------



## JimW (Jun 14, 2018)

Glad you're enjoying retirement Ken!



CindyLouWho said:


> Congrats, Ken!.....
> 
> .....I've got a while to go before I can enjoy retirement, but then again I don't want to rush the years away either



Wife and I are in the same boat Cindy, we're ready mentally to do it now but don't want to wish all that time away. Financially we're almost there, but got a bit to go.



Manatee said:


> My father never got to retire, he died of cancer at 65.



My Grandfather was pretty much the same Manatee. He retired at 65 and was diagnosed with terminal cancer 2 months later, he spent 3 of the next 4 months in the hospital until he passed. Damn shame when someone works so hard all their life and then doesn't get to enjoy retirement.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 10, 2018)

Retired one week ago and not feeling as happy as I thought I would. Doctor said to give it a few months to adjust.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 10, 2018)

Vinny said:


> Retired one week ago and not feeling as happy as I thought I would. Doctor said to give it a few months to adjust.




Oh yeah,  I remember it now... the initial adjustment period. 

 I remember just pacing the floor at times.

But it didn't take long to adjust to doing whatever I want, whenever I want.  

You'll get used to the freedom.

Life is good


----------



## NewRetire18 (Jul 11, 2018)

Yea, I remember my adjustment period. Broke my face smiling so much. Now seven months in...still smiling.


----------



## Macfan (Jul 11, 2018)

Kudos and Congratulations, Ken! I'm working on year 8 and loving every minute of it. Looking forward to when the wife retires so we can do more stuff together. Well, not too much stuff as I don't want to smother her . I'll never forget the last year I worked, it was a daily struggle to force myself out the door to get through another day. I knew it was my last year though, so I knew each day I completed got me one day closer to retirement - w00t! Anyway, hope you have many more years of retirement and good health to go along with it. Don...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2018)

Macfan said:


> Kudos and Congratulations, Ken! I'm working on year 8 and loving every minute of it. Looking forward to when the wife retires so we can do more stuff together. Well, not too much stuff as I don't want to smother her . I'll never forget the last year I worked, it was a daily struggle to force myself out the door to get through another day. I knew it was my last year though, so I each day I completed got me one day closer to retirement - w00t! Anyway, hope you have many more years of retirement and good health to go along with it. Don...


Thank you!!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 11, 2018)

Vinny said:


> Retired one week ago and not feeling as happy as I thought I would. Doctor said to give it a few months to adjust.


Congratulations Vinny. 

Hope your retirement is everything you expected it to be and more Ken


----------

